# Recipes for pistachios



## JackStands (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm seriously addicted to pistachios. This article made me feel a little better about snacking on them every night, but I know there must be creative ways to add pistachios to meals.  

I tried roasting pistachios in the oven and even boiling them and both times they didn't come out so tasty.  I keep hearing about the health benefits of pistachios and I figure I should incorporate them into my family's meals.  Any tips?


----------



## deelady (Dec 10, 2008)

You can use them to make a crust for chicken or fish....

And I ave a great recipe for pistacio pound cake


----------



## JackStands (Dec 10, 2008)

Pistachio Pound Cake!?!?!?!?!!?!?  That sounds INCREDIBLE, how much do I need to pay you to share?


----------



## deelady (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I posted it here before...I'll find the thread for you! 

Each view of the pound cake thread will be 10.00 bucks please!


----------



## JackStands (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll pay you $1 for each pound I gain while eating it.  If only there were a way to keep the pistachios in their shell in this recipe.  That'd be bad news for the teeth..


----------



## deelady (Dec 10, 2008)

Here you go..... Pistachio Poundcake

Hmmm $1 a pound......not a bad deal!! 
And maybe you can leave the shells on if you are making it for someone you don't like!! 

Oh by he way you can add crushed pistachios if you want more nut pieces throughout.
Enjoy!


----------



## JackStands (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that's a good idea!  I can't seem to link to the article that inspired my pistachio craze.  Google "pistachio principal" and i'm sure you'll find it.  

I am going to open a bag of pistachios right now as a matter of fact, because it's O.K.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 10, 2008)

We use it a lot in Indian cooking especially desserts.  I love to make pistachio burfi.  It's basically a dense fudge that is made with ground pistachio's.  Here is the recipe. 

2 sticks of unsalted butter
4 cups of unsalted pistachios (powdered) (add a little sugar to it to get a fine grind)
1 cup of milk powder
1 small can of ricotta cheese
1/2 tsp of ground cardamom
1 cup of sugar - Taste and adjust if you like it sweeter

In a pan, add the butter.  Once it's melted add the ricotta and cook it until the water from the ricotta evaporates (it will release a good amount of water).  Next add the milk powder and cardamom.  Continue to roast the milk powder.  Next add the pistachio powder and sugar.  It should all turn into a thick mixture.  Pour it into a pan and evenly spread it (needs muscle power).  Pat it with the back of a small bowl to ensure the top is smooth.  You can sprinkle the top with some slivered almonds and press it lightly so the almonds stick in the fudge.  Make diamond shaped cuts and let the mixture completely cool.  

Remove carefully (should harden as it cools), enjoy

Pistachio icecream is also great.  I make mine with lots of ground pistachios, heavy cream and condensed milk along with cardamom.  Freeze and enjoy.


----------



## dit (Dec 10, 2008)

Are you referring to the AOL article that said pistachios help reduce the bad cholesterol level?    Great news for us pistacho lovers!!!   Thanks for finding that pound cake link, I must try it...


----------



## JackStands (Dec 12, 2008)

dit said:


> Are you referring to the AOL article that said pistachios help reduce the bad cholesterol level?    Great news for us pistacho lovers!!!   Thanks for finding that pound cake link, I must try it...



No it's on PistachioHealth dot com and the article is called The Pistachio Principle.  If someone with greater powers than I could post it we could all see.  I know I'm going to keep eating pistachios.. though I can deshell pretty fast, so I don't know if it's really benefiting me


----------



## deelady (Dec 12, 2008)

this site?? 


Pistachio Health - Nutrition Information And Health Research


----------



## Constance (Dec 12, 2008)

*Grandma Snarr's Cheese Ball* 
​  Another recipe from my mom's recipe box...

Cheese Ball

1/2 lb. blu cheese, crumbled
3 oz cream cheese
3 oz sharp cheddar, grated
2 Tbls butter
3 Tbls warmed brandy
2 tsp instant minced onions
1 tsp Worchestershire sauce
1/2 cup chopped Pistachios

Have all cheese & butter at room temperature. Combine all ingredients except nuts in large mixing bowl. Beat with eletric beater untill blended & fluffy. Place on a piece of waxed paper and shape into ball. Wrap and chill overnight in fridge. Next day, roll ball in chopped pistachios until fully covered. Wrap in saran or foil, and store in fridge.


----------



## oneoffour (Dec 14, 2008)

From Pates & Terrines by Fiona Smith on page 60 is a recipe for nut wafers. I used shelled raw pistachios roasted them first then followed the book. 
3eggs
1/4 cup sugar
1cup plus 1 1/2 tablespoons flour
3/4 cup roasted nuts.... I used pistachio but they post e.g. almond, hazelnut

a loaf pan (approx.8x4 inches),
lined with parchment paper
2 baking sheets, lined with parchment paper

preheat oven 325F 

 In a bowl, beat eggs and sugar until well mixed. Fold in the flour and nuts, don't over mix. Spread mix into the prepared loaf pan. Bake in the oven45 minutes until lightly colored. Let cool on a wire rack.

 Wrap the loaf in aluminum foil and refrigerate overnight.

 The next day, preheat the oven to 325F.

 Cut the bread diagonally as thinly as you can, using a sharp knife and lay the slices out on the prepared baking sheets. Bake in the oven for 20-25 minutes until brown. Keep an eye on them in the last 5 minutes of cooking, as they burn easily. Let cool on a wire rack. Store in an air tight container up to one week.

Made it in mind for my granddaughter who can't have dairy or soy. She loved them as did everyone else.


----------



## JackStands (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm happy to report that I'm actually down 2 pounds since replacing my regular snack foods with pistachios, it works!  For me anyway!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 15, 2008)

My husband is addicted too!!  In fact, we have a huge clear plastic "urn" with an airtight latching top that must be kept filled at all times - lol!  A few weeks ago CostCo even had "Black Pepper" pistachios, which I picked up for dear hubby.  They were quite good - the pepper played nicely off the sweetness of the nuts.

Pistachios are a traditional ingredient of savory terrines (compressed pates) as well.  Not only very tasty, but very pretty when the terrine is sliced.


----------



## JackStands (Dec 15, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> My husband is addicted too!!  In fact, we have a huge clear plastic "urn" with an airtight latching top that must be kept filled at all times - lol!  A few weeks ago CostCo even had "Black Pepper" pistachios, which I picked up for dear hubby.  They were quite good - the pepper played nicely off the sweetness of the nuts.
> 
> Pistachios are a traditional ingredient of savory terrines (compressed pates) as well.  Not only very tasty, but very pretty when the terrine is sliced.



I'm sitting in front of a big glass bowl (or urn) eating Everybody's Nuts Salt and Pepper brand.  Can life get any better than this?


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 15, 2008)

Epicurious.com: Recipes, Menus, Cooking Articles & Food Guides has 179 pistachio recipes--sweet and savory.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 16, 2008)

Yakuta said:


> We use it a lot in Indian cooking especially desserts.  I love to make pistachio burfi.  It's basically a dense fudge that is made with ground pistachio's.  Here is the recipe.
> 
> 2 sticks of unsalted butter
> 4 cups of unsalted pistachios (powdered) (add a little sugar to it to get a fine grind)
> ...



It sounds  delicious!!!I must try it!!thanks  a lot !!!!


----------

